# 1 WEEK BUILD OFF



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

This is MiniDreams Deal but im gonna start the thread for it. These are all his rules.

Start tonight and it will end a WEEK from today ! Start at anytime tonight or tommrow but it will end on wed ! 



REMEMBER YOU ! MUST SHOW YOUR TIME AND DATE ON PROGRESS PICS!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hears my entree
I wassnt readdy for this but what the hell i got a week hahaha
1953 bel air


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I would but I got to much shit going on And Ive been puttin all my time in to my cutty.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Good idea mini---I am about to open up one of my 70 impys, but I wouldnt wanna join this and not finish---considering I have no flocking, and/or method of painting, it would be finished up till that point in a week.....either way ill keep ya posted and pumped to see this quick buildoff----good luck guys


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I dont have anything but paint dude. haha you should join this!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HERE'S MY "ENTREE", SOME CHEESE ENCHILADAS WITH RICE & BEANS!!!..LOLOLOL..J/K HOMIE BUT I HAD TOO.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

My bad im not good at spelling


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

a fuck it im in ..1957 chevy


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Sweet another bel air!! hahaha

Good luck bro!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Sweet another bel air!! hahaha

Good luck bro!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

twinn, s10, u guys gonna open up your kits or leave em stock?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

im gonna leave mine closed because i cant get any parts for hinges where i live :angry: 

and i dont have any foil,flocking,or rims :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

but im gonna try my hardest to find a way to hinge the trunk!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I wish I didnt have all that christmas shit goin 1 wekk I can see where this is gonna go


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

closed


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

huh?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

sanded and primered


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

DAMN URE QUICK!!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 19 2006, 06:40 PM~6787457
> *DAMN URE QUICK!!!!
> *


quit posting and get to building :biggrin:
base  
getting cold will c how the paint reacts hno: 








any body else in this lol or is it just me and s10


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

damn bro u aint jokin around..lol lookin good so far :thumbsup:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Im sorry ure gonna get a head start on me. 
Looking good though bro!!!
Im going snowboarding for a few hours.

Tommorw ill have something for ya!!!
hno: hno: uffin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

i dont have time to join, and there's about 15 projects started already in this house lol

nice 57's i got 3 of those going on over here too!

Good luck guys!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 19 2006, 06:56 PM~6787556
> *damn bro u aint jokin around..lol lookin good so far  :thumbsup:
> *


lol thanks .just wait till mini gets in on this :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This build off is ment to get 1 kit started and finished in a week ! It doest hae to be anything wild or show stopping ! Its Just that this board has been slow and full of B/S this last few weeks and WHat the hell ! Set down for a min and cut some shit up ! I am just going to close the hood off and build a curb side kit ! There are a few of you that can knock this out ! So stop Bullshitting and get to it ! 

I Am comin in with a 64 ! GTO 

Batteries are charging and the clock is waiting ! LOL! I will be posting my pics up in a few !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

will some 1 kill that damn clock :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 19 2006, 09:53 PM~6788075
> *will some 1 kill that damn clock :biggrin:
> *


TIC TOC ! I got my clock !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 19 2006, 06:53 PM~6788075
> *will some 1 kill that damn clock :biggrin:
> *



hey twinn what color u goin on that 57


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 19 2006, 09:53 PM~6788075
> *will some 1 kill that damn clock :biggrin:
> *


TIC TOC ! I got my clock !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 19 2006, 08:55 PM~6788089
> *hey twinn what color u goin on that 57
> *


candy red 
first coats on just 2 damn cold.but i gots the heater going now :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 19 2006, 09:02 PM~6788132
> *candy red
> first coats on just 2 damn cold.but i gots the heater going now :0
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
MY Favorite color!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I am also going red ! FUCKER ! LOL! 

Lets see ! I think i do mine cherry blossom !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

like i said guys i am in on this and i will post pics tomorrow!!!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

FUCKEERS!!!!

I wanted to do mine candy apple red.
but i might just do it with a gold background and some murals!!!!

its tp cold to paint right now though


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 19 2006, 07:59 PM~6788103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: you got yours, i got mine :biggrin: 








































































:biggrin: :biggrin: 
THIS IS MY ENTRY TO THE ONE WEEK BUILD :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 
OH HERE'S MY CLOCK








AN HOUR LATER THAN WHEN I STARTED :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

pinche rod :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ALL OLD SCHOOL! LOL! I wouldnt get much done if i built around that clock ! I think i would be lost in time ! LOL!


----------



## 20k blazed (Sep 15, 2006)

im in, ill have to start tommorow, ill let you kno what im comin with


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK ! Heres my entery to this 1 week put out or get out build off ! 










































Know its time to disappear for a little bit ! I be back with new pics lets say and hour from now !


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

cant wait to see em mini!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 19 2006, 08:52 PM~6788347
> *pinche rod :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

good luck with that primer, that stuff ruined a paintjob for me the other day.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 19 2006, 09:20 PM~6788509
> *good luck with that primer, that stuff ruined a paintjob for me the other day.
> 
> 
> ...


  Mando masterpieces told me the same thing, but use it for intense aroma  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 19 2006, 09:21 PM~6788512
> * Mando masterpieces told me the same thing, but use it for intense aroma   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
MAN ONLY IF THIS FORUM WOULD BE LIKE THIS ALL THE TIME PEOPLE ACTUALLY BUILDING AND FUCKING AROUND(hint hint)


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 19 2006, 11:24 PM~6788535
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> MAN ONLY IF THIS  FORUM WOULD BE LIKE THIS ALL THE TIME PEOPLE ACTUALLY BUILDING AND FUCKING AROUND(hint hint)
> *



OK TWINN ! I am going to go work on  WET DREAM !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 19 2006, 08:27 PM~6788559
> *OK  TWINN !  I  am  going  to  go  work  on  WET  DREAM !
> *


how is this goin mini lowrider , pro stock, old school???? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 19 2006, 11:21 PM~6788512
> * Mando masterpieces told me the same thing, but use it for intense aroma   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I sprayed some laquer over it and it wrinkled up worse then my grandma in the bathtub. I was too lazy to go buy the normal stuff after i ran out. I usually use duplicolor white sandable primer


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

man this is the worst week to do a one week buildoff i might get in on it but iam way to wasted to start tonight


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lmao i cant even think about getting into this til im done with others. I work for the next 5 days too so thats against me...i'm itchin now tho i want to build!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 19 2006, 08:32 PM~6788604
> *I sprayed some laquer over it and it wrinkled up worse then my grandma in the bathtub.  I was too lazy to go buy the normal stuff after i ran out. I usually use duplicolor white sandable primer
> *



Here's What i use it hasn't failed me yet :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

I would get in on this too but i am in the middle of selling my house and i have to keep everything clean!  the place i want to buy has a big ass garage though! :biggrin: maybe in the new year.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Dang i would be into this, but still got all my Xmas crap to deal with plus work.. ya never know tho i might get bored one night and try to get somthing goin..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WET DREAM ! update ! I did al this in 30 min! I was messing around before i started working ! Then TWINN put me in check and Made me go work ! 


































Back to work ! See in lets say at full hour from now !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

getting the rines ready :0 
































starting on the chassie as the paint dryies on the rims :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GOOD GOD ! What kinda clear do you work with ! Man after i clear i touch that shit for 8 hrs and in 12 hrs its ready to polish ! Your shit still looks wet and you are building on it too ! FUCK ! I might have put my own foot in the mouth by calling you out to do a 1 week build ! But Its all good we rollin like that anyways !

M.C.B.A.!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

wow thats a beautiful red!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

that 57 is on hit homie good job :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 20 2006, 12:17 AM~6788995
> *gangster !*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 19 2006, 09:17 PM~6788994
> *GOOD  GOD !    What  kinda  clear  do you  work  with !  Man  after  i clear  i  touch  that  shit  for  8 hrs and  in  12 hrs  its  ready to polish !  Your  shit  still  looks  wet  and  you  are  building  on it  too !  FUCK !  I  might  have  put  my  own  foot  in the mouth  by  calling  you  out to  do a  1  week  build !  But    Its  all  good  we  rollin  like  that  anyways !
> 
> M.C.B.A.!
> *


MIMI, TRY PPG CLEAR, IT'S THE BEST I'VE USED. GOES ON WET AND STAY WET LOOKIN.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 20 2006, 12:18 AM~6789009
> *MIMI, TRY PPG CLEAR, IT'S THE BEST I'VE USED. GOES ON WET AND STAY WET LOOKIN.
> *


BORTHER I GOT THAT BUT IT DONT DRY THAT QUICK !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 19 2006, 11:17 PM~6788994
> *GOOD  GOD !    What  kinda  clear  do you  work  with !  Man  after  i clear  i  touch  that  shit  for  8 hrs and  in  12 hrs  its  ready to polish !  Your  shit  still  looks  wet  and  you  are  building  on it  too !  FUCK !  I  might  have  put  my  own  foot  in the mouth  by  calling  you  out to  do a  1  week  build !  But    Its  all  good  we  rollin  like  that  anyways !
> 
> M.C.B.A.!
> *


its not even cleared yet :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 19 2006, 09:19 PM~6789016
> *BORTHER I  GOT  THAT    BUT  IT  DONT  DRY  THAT  QUICK !
> *


THE ONE I USED DRIES IN SECONDS...ASK AT THE AUTO PAINT STORE.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 19 2006, 09:20 PM~6789019
> *its not even cleared yet :0
> *



you dont clear the undies?? or are u gonna clar it with the chrome on it???


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 19 2006, 10:20 PM~6789019
> *its not even cleared yet :0
> *


 :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 19 2006, 11:21 PM~6789033
> *you dont clear the undies?? or are u gonna clar it with the chrome on it???
> *


yeah im going to go buy some shit tommorow just mocking it up before i glue it  still need to paint the mufflers


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TWINN, IT'S THAT HOUSE OF KOLOR CONSENTRATED PAINT? I USE THAT WITH CLEAR AND THINNER. PAINT STAYS WET LOOKIN.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 19 2006, 11:23 PM~6789053
> *TWINN, IT'S THAT HOUSE OF KOLOR CONSENTRATED PAINT? I USE THAT WITH CLEAR AND THINNER. PAINT STAYS WET LOOKIN.
> *


its that walmart hok paint.rattle can


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

DAMN, I'LL START USING THE CANS I HAVE...THAT WORKS GREAT


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

wow thats from a can----never wanted to paint any of my own stuff because i dont have an airbrush, but thats worth a shot-----HOK spray can clear works well on it also?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

WAS LOOKING INTO AN AIR BRUSH FOR NEXT YEAR BUT THE CANS DO WONDERS SOMETIMES .ALL THOSE YEARS AS A SCRIBBLER PAYED OFF LOL :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 19 2006, 11:33 PM~6789155
> *wow thats from a can----never wanted to paint any of my own stuff because i dont have an airbrush, but thats worth a shot-----HOK spray can clear works well on it also?
> *


YEAH BUT I USE TAMIYA CLEAR ON ALL MY CARS


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Shit looks killer guys. Twinn and mini nice job as always. 

Walmart HOK clear SUCKS!! Had it spider crack on me quite a few times. I just stick with testor high gloss. Works for me.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

great topic


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

????????????


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

THE SMALLER THE WHEELS THE BETTER :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I AM GOING TO USE HOUSE OF KOLOR CANS, I USED THEM ONCE AND LIKED IT. BUT WILL DO SOMETHING TO THIS TRUCK.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i would start another one, but i got too many projects right now, here is one of them...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=305521

some of you already noticed it tho lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

wet dream ! uP date ! 


Not to much here ! i just casted some batteries and pumps for the trunk ! 


















and then i built a wire wheel from Mondo at Masterpeices ! 


















To me the are nice but too small ! I dont know what i will do with them just yet but i was thinking on how want this to post this up ! 
































Back to it I post up more in the morning hours ! LOL!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 19 2006, 11:31 PM~6789498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good so far mini  and i like it like this :thumbsup:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

i'm in so can some1 tell me what day was the entre was and when the dead line in i need dates


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

started yesterday ends on wednesday


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

too busy with xmas or else i would have gotten in on this...

do it again in the new year...


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

cant wait for u guys to finnish it look like we have some bad ass kits get built.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

HERES MY ENTRY!! A LITTLE LATE, BUT, I TRY TO STAY TRUE TO MY WORD!!! POSSIBLE A CURB SIDE, WILL SEE HOW TIME PRESENTS ITSELF!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Well fuck i got 12 inches of snow last night and its still dumping on us over hear. Plus im not that good of a builder so i guess im out.

good luck guys!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

dude dont cut out, just stick with it 


cant wait to see that elky, OPEN IT UP!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 20 2006, 12:24 PM~6791575
> *Well fuck i got 12 inches of snow last night and its still dumping on us over hear. Plus im not that good of a builder so i guess im out.
> 
> good luck guys!
> *


 :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

What marinate?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 20 2006, 12:29 PM~6791609
> *What marinate?
> *


YOU START SOMETHING...THEN YOU DON'T FINISH..THAT AIN'T COOL


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 20 2006, 11:29 AM~6791609
> *What marinate?
> *


dont quit bro


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Ok ill have a little progress in an hour. Im trying to paint the body but its sooo cold outside. please be paitent with me ive been under a ton of stress in buying my new house and not being able to move into it.

Sorry again.

Davids gonna kill this one just like he does with every other one haha


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 20 2006, 12:33 PM~6791633
> *Ok ill have a little progress in an hour. Im trying to paint the body but its sooo cold outside. please be paitent with me ive been under a ton of stress in buying my new house and not being able to move into it.
> 
> Sorry again.
> ...


THATS ALL GOOD HOMIE, BUT YOU SHOUDN'T HAVE NOT STARTED THIS POST & NOT FINISH IT!.................DO THE DAM THING FINSH IT!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

yeah def finish it man, even if the paint gets screwed itll be hard to tell on the webcam!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

OK A QUICK MOCK-UP AND OFF TO CLEANING THE BODY UP AND PRIMING!!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

alright i got my base coat on. how it doesnt crack or wrinkle









Yes its gold


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

cool dude, love the elkys....you should open the doors! give ur self a challenge for the week build, u finished that impy in no time flat man


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 20 2006, 01:46 PM~6791709
> *alright i got my base coat on. how it doesnt crack or wrinkle
> 
> 
> ...


isnt there any way you can udjust your color settings on that web cam. like through the software or something?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

cool s10, u runnin gold wheels with that paint i take it?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Well i wanted to use gold rims but i havent gotten them yet from drnitrus.
so im stuck with chrome ones. but im gonna try to paint the centers the color of the car!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I dont know how to adjest the colors on it. ive tryed

i know the web cam makes it look purple almost


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thatll be cool on the rims bro


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

thanks i just dont know how to do it.

i hope i dont fuck up the rims lol


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Ok i really dont want to mess up my rims (there the only ones i have right now)

How do i paint the centers? I tryed to tape up the rims but that wassnt working to well.

Anyone?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

they should come apart, if u pull the back of the wheel, the spoke part should come out leaving the lip int he tire, mine did anyways


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

damn you got me all excited. they dont come apart just the spinner rim and tire thats it...


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

damn, ummmm i cant help ya then, marinate or someone can, they have some kits with painted wires


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

thanks anyway man.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

USE A FINE BRUSH HOMIE!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THE OTHER GUYS SAID THEY USE A BRUSH AND PAINT THE SPOKES!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

m e t i c u l o u s  but it works!!!! take ur time on that one bro


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

damn i gotta figure thatone out now


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Alright now i fucking give up. i just ruined my only rims


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

damn dude how?? paint doesnt dry that fast, if u get it on the lip just wipe it off fast!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 20 2006, 12:41 PM~6792015
> *damn dude how?? paint doesnt dry that fast, if u get it on the lip just wipe it off fast!
> *


x2 :scrutinize:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

No its just that i dont have the right paint for it or the right brushes. i tryed it and it doesnt look good at all.......


So i guess im building a car with no rims :angry:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

let me see some pics


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 20 2006, 01:47 PM~6792046
> *let me see some pics
> *


X-2


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hear. there not toooooo bad. i just dont have the right brush


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

they can always be stripped man! nothing is ever ruined, plastic is plastic bro!!!! work that shit otu


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

sorry you cant tell i just cant get the ends of the spokes


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

whats wrong with them?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

i cant get the whole spoke painted. plus that picture for some reson makes them look really good


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

leave it as is. looks like chrome nipples


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

i guess i can do that. i just wish i had some purple paint thats not in a spray can. ugh


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 20 2006, 02:56 PM~6792083
> *i guess i can do that. i just wish i had some purple paint thats not in a spray can. ugh
> *



Spray some of it into the cap and then brush it on.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

yeah thats what i did. thanks


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

for your rims s10 all u need is patients.dont give up already atleast finish this build  and for your paint put it in front of the heater


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Cool thanks twinn. its soo cold and snowing so much right now it sucks lol


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Cool thanks twinn. its soo cold and snowing so much right now it sucks lol


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

like twinn said put the paint by the heater and get off the computer for like 20 minutes and your rims should come out fine

i think you are just rushing things you are building/painting/posting

one thing at a time killa


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

ok ill be back with my rims all painted!


----------



## 20k blazed (Sep 15, 2006)

im gettin mine today, also, whos in this, i know mini and s10 are, anyone else?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

twinns in it also


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

YEP I AM!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man Looks like S 10 needs a new hobby ! The last few pages homie beem stressing ! I take this hobby as a means to get the stress off of me not to add it on ! 

SLOW DOWN S-10 ! Its a week long build ! DO 1 step at a time ! get the wheels right ! Then set you stance on how you want it to look as it sets on the shelf and then start your painting ! Why your paint on the body is dring do the motor ! Then the guts ! A week is short , but there is enough time to get a kit done ! JUST SLOW DOWN !


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

all looking good, keep up the good work


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I know im just going through alot of shit right now. Works been really busy, moveing into a new house lotsa personal shit.

Sorry anyways i got the rims to where i kinda like em.

what spinner should i use? (i wish i had 2 bar spinners)


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WET DREAM ! update ! 



Ok here alittle i got done this moring ! 


































































Thats about it ! OH And heres the stance i am going to have it posted on !










Tonight Grandmas wake ! So Thats why i havent been on today and i came home to change and eat ! I be later tonight and back to working on this ! You Take care ! Times like this make me relize that life is hard and time is short ! Grandma was only 68 ! I hope 36yrs from now i dont have to be laid to rest that soon ! 

1 LUV ! Stay true to the person you are and thats how people will remeber you ! And I hope i have done that here on LIL ! Thanks for being a Faimly i can turn too!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Daymn david. totally gonna kill this one. 

I wanted to open the trunk on mine but i cant find the stuff to make hinges


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

TTT 









What spinners??


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WAIT, I THOUGHT THIS WAS A ONE WEEK, CURBSIDE, OUT THE BOX BUILD OFF...WELL, I'M KEEPING MINE PLAIN AND SIMPLE. STILL NEED TO FINISH MY XMAS SHOPPING.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 20 2006, 04:10 PM~6792519
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


i WOULD GO with the 3 prong !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Which one though lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 20 2006, 04:11 PM~6792532
> *WAIT, I THOUGHT THIS WAS A ONE WEEK, CURBSIDE, OUT THE BOX BUILD OFF...WELL, I'M KEEPING MINE PLAIN AND SIMPLE. STILL NEED TO FINISH MY XMAS SHOPPING.
> *


ANYTHING GOES ! LOL! That truck will be lookin sweet when your done ! Plus you know how i build ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Damn guys i do have to say, This is the best paint job ive ever done!!!
Im ver happy with it. I wish i had a good camera so you guys can see how good it really looks. Still needs some trim work and clear coat!

Tell me what you think. YES its purple


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

YA, WOW!! CURBSIDE HUH MINI??? TIME TO BUILD A ENGINE AND SOMEONE SUGGESTED TO OPEN THE DOORS, LOOKS LIKE I AM GOING TO HAVE TO!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

considering the quality of the pics.....
it does look pretty good
go with the spinners you have on the car


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I know im gonna borrow my moms digital camera for the final pictures.

Thanks for the compliment

can i still paint the top white?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

mask the car all up, paint the top
pull the tape of CAREFULLY 
let it dry up
do some foil
then clear it


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Cool thanks. 
i dont have any foil so im going to use bright chrome/silver paint


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

HERE IT IS IN PRIMER AND THE DOORS WILL BE CUT OPEN TONIGHT!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Nice i like those rims alot!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THANKS BRO!! YOURS IS LOOKIN TIGHT!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Thanks bro.

I wish i had some foil


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 20 2006, 08:00 PM~6792446
> *Daymn david. totally gonna kill this one.
> 
> I wanted to open the trunk on mine but i cant find the stuff to make hinges
> *



you could always use two piece from a wide rubber band and glue it on ... how i did an old f/b 64 ages ago


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

first time i ever hinged i used a piece of wire and all i did was carefully take off the outter insulation 
I used that as the tubing.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 20 2006, 09:41 PM~6793158
> *first time i ever hinged i used a piece of wire and all i did was carefully take off the outter insulation
> I used that as the tubing.
> *


good idea 

btw what do you all mean when you say curbside ?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Dec 20 2006, 03:55 PM~6793259
> *good idea
> 
> btw what do you all mean when you say curbside ?
> *


NO MOTOR


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

im getting ready for the interior right now!

Its gonna be nice and simple

Anybody got some ideas for scratch built seat belts?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

masking tape cut real thin


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 20 2006, 03:59 PM~6793299
> *im getting ready for the interior right now!
> 
> Its gonna be nice and simple
> ...


SHOE STRINGS :dunno:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

finished the rims and shot a coat of paint gonna grub while it deries then its the interior


----------



## 20k blazed (Sep 15, 2006)

here ya go my 69 Mustang Super CJ, got it on sale lol


----------



## 20k blazed (Sep 15, 2006)

time to start, u prolly wont see updates untill tommorow, cause my cammera died moments ago, its goin into paint ill be back l8er


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 19 2006, 09:24 PM~6788535
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> MAN ONLY IF THIS  FORUM WOULD BE LIKE THIS ALL THE TIME PEOPLE ACTUALLY BUILDING AND FUCKING AROUND(hint hint)
> *


 sorry man I had to get high off the fumes :biggrin: 
ANYWAYS HERE'S MINE PAINTED


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

WHILE THE PAINT DRIES I BOUGHT SOME SHOES ON EBAY AND ADDED SOME CHROME SPEAKER GRILLES AND PAINTED THE CHASSIS STUFF BLACK :biggrin: 
















HAD TO LEAVE THE EXHAUST SILVER


----------



## 20k blazed (Sep 15, 2006)

heres my progress after alittle while in the paintbooth




























this is all done in my ghetto spray booth(cardboard box, heat lamp, wood frame)


----------



## 20k blazed (Sep 15, 2006)

Its the purple pony


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

MAN IT SUCKS ASS WHEN THE MILF ACROSS THE STREET IS OUT THERE DOING HER LAWN  BUT I GOT A LIL MORE DONE








EVEN PAINTED THE INNER FENDERWELLS  








CHECK OUT THE TWO-TONE STEERING WHEEL


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: UNDERCARRIAGE SHOT








CHROMED OUT MUFFLERS


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 20k blazed_@Dec 20 2006, 05:18 PM~6793755
> *heres my progress after alittle while in the paintbooth
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 20k blazed (Sep 15, 2006)

thx, heres an update, its a rolling chassis now, suspension still in the works, as is the engine, tommorow is another day


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

LIKE THE PURPLE


----------



## 20k blazed (Sep 15, 2006)

thank you, this is my first buildoff, im gonna have to get on alot in 2007


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Nice progress guys!

Ill have more updates on my grape bel air tommarow


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 20 2006, 06:05 PM~6793964
> *:cheesy: UNDERCARRIAGE SHOT
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno:  FUCKIN COLD ASS WEATHER :angry: 
ADDED SOME PAINT TO THE DASH








AND SOME CHROME TOO :biggrin: 
















CHROME BARE METAL ON THE WHEEL


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: SOME CHROME ON THE SEATS TOO








AND STARTED TINKERING WITH THE UNDERCARRIAGE


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

DAMN I WAS ONLY GONE FOR LIKE 4 HOURS AND U GUYS PUT IN ALOT OF WORK.....LOOKIN REAL NICE EVERYONE :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice work!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 20 2006, 09:05 PM~6794836
> *DAMN I WAS ONLY GONE FOR LIKE 4 HOURS AND U GUYS PUT IN ALOT OF WORK.....LOOKIN REAL NICE EVERYONE :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *


  YEAH IT GOT TOO COLD FOR ME IN THE GARAGE, SO I'M JUST LETTING MOST OF MY STUFF DRY UP FOR TONIGHT


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 20 2006, 03:59 PM~6793299
> *im getting ready for the interior right now!
> 
> Its gonna be nice and simple
> ...


GO TO MICHAELS OR JOANNS, AND BUY YOURSELF SOME RIBBON


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn Rod, puting it down with a quickness. Looking good everyone.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

oh yeah


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

i love that skyline kit when its painted for street and not strip---looks good so far


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

DAMN Doc, coming out hard.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DANG ! DR ! Your in this 1 now !~ LOL~


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I have not done any stripping in years, only had one size of tape and used what I had. I went with a House of Kolor FLIP FLOP Green / Purple / Blue can over black base. I sprayed Colbalt blue over the silver base. Also shot some Candy red over the Colbalt blue. Had extra cans to waste. I like the way it tints a red between changing kolors. Pictures do no Justice. The truck turns dark blue that you can't see the stipping on it. I got carried away and also shot a '65 Impala Conv. with skirts, The same kolor but with no stripes, Next I'll bring out my new airbrushes and really start painting again. I will pics of '65 post tomorrow. Oh, BTW no clear on truck yet, TWINN was right about HoK can spray, you don't need clear, but of course we will clear..... :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

OOPS!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very fuckin badass Beto. 

I'm trying some of that shit myself. Still along way to go on it. Very nice Homie!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 nice bro :cheesy:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms+Dec 21 2006, 01:35 AM~6795839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 CLEAN

AND ROD HOOK IT UP WITH THE MILF :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: damn beto gettin down with the patterns :thumbsup: :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Beto!Looks like you back ! LOL! Nice shades on there ! We need sun light pics too! 


I lost my battery at the Wake tonight but its charging now ! 

I molded the top and lowwer arms ! Finished the motor , add my rams to the front end and started cutting out my patterns ! LOL! I got some running to do frist thing in the morning But after that i am ready for color ! 

OH I re hinged the hood ! I cut off the plastic stuff and hinged it up ! 


Cant wait to start painting ! I am going after a style that i have done in a long time and never on a model!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 hno: 
THE CLOCK IS TICKING


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 21 2006, 03:19 AM~6795944
> *:0  hno:
> THE CLOCK IS TICKING
> *


LOL!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Nice paint beto! Everyones going a bad ass job.


----------



## 20k blazed (Sep 15, 2006)

thats awsome


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Lookin real tight Beto!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Anybody got some progress? I will have pictures in aa few mins


----------



## 20k blazed (Sep 15, 2006)

engine and suspensions gonna be painted tonight, first dinner :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

my interior with be done besids seat belts tonight


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2006, 04:03 PM~6799669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Well i got the interior almost finished. tryed takeing pictures but there not working.

I decided on a almond and white interior.

Might put some small speakers in the rear window.

Also for some reson the paint on the dash didnt come out that great but its good enough


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WET DREAM !  Up date !


What do you guys hate more ! THE CLOCK or Pens ! 



I didnt use the clock but i got to use the pens ! 











































i got alot more to do but as soon as clear this i will get the rest working !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheesy: CLEAN!! :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

DAMN MAN!!!!
how many are you going to build until Wednesday????


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

looks clean Mini!!!! how come when i use the pens they dont write on my paint??? Does the paint have to be flat??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 21 2006, 07:42 PM~6800103
> *looks clean Mini!!!! how come when i use the pens they dont write on my paint??? Does the paint have to be flat??
> *


YES ! I use a base coat , clear coat system ! I know it wont work on top of clear but i wouldnt know about testors or tamyia spry cans!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

ok i know what u mean Thanks a bunch Bro!!!!! Off to paint now


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD MINI......I'LL POST PICS TOMARROW!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

and mini does it again----

david the paint looks great dude, you work wonders with those damn gelpens.....all of the colors look great together, keep it up bro!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 21 2006, 06:15 PM~6799987
> *WET  DREAM !   Up date !
> What  do  you  guys hate  more !  THE  CLOCK  or  Pens !
> I  didnt  use the  clock  but  i  got to  use  the  pens !
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

i know ive said it once, but mini your work with that pen is genius bro----deserves a second compliment

everyone else looking great too, lovin the 57, wanna see more of that elky and skyline too


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Yeah Nice work david. I like the color choices.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

well we had a small mishap today so ill let the pic tell the story









heres some OTHER progress


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

ugh ohhh---strip that paint my friend

takeeee it offfff baby take it offfffff! 
jk


----------



## 20k blazed (Sep 15, 2006)

sorry no updates for me tonight, too much school work tommorow is my last day of school, then its time for nothing but building and Gears of War :machinegun: uffin:


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

damn you guys dont mess around! wit da quicknezzzz


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

finished the chasis and wired and assembled the motor


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 21 2006, 10:09 PM~6801549
> *finished the chasis and wired and assembled the motor
> 
> 
> ...


lovin the drill, lol lookin good man...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

O.K., SO I SET UP MY TABLE TO GET READY TO BARE METAL MY '60. GOT MY MICKIES GRENADES(ICE COLD) :biggrin: , MY CASSETTE PLAYER(BUMPING THE BLOODS AND THE CRIPS), MY RULER AND A NEW BLADE ON MY EXACTO KNIFE.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

lookin real clean bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 21 2006, 10:36 PM~6801711
> *lookin real clean bro :thumbsup:
> *



X 2, I wish I could lay foil down that smooth.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 22 2006, 12:07 AM~6801921
> *X 2,  I wish I could lay foil down that smooth.
> *


tooth pic and a q tip thats all u need


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 21 2006, 11:08 PM~6801932
> *tooth pic and  a q tip thats all u need
> *



I do all that, its still not as flat and smooth as it should be. Then when I do get it nice and flat and smooth my foil will rip or some shit. :angry:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 22 2006, 12:11 AM~6801959
> *I do all that,  its still not as flat and smooth as it should be.  Then when I do get it nice and flat and smooth my foil will rip or some shit.  :angry:
> *


same here, i think the problem with mine is when i pull it off the paper.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i hate foiling! :angry:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 21 2006, 10:17 PM~6802016
> *i hate foiling! :angry:
> *


FOILING MAKES THE FINAL TOUCH.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WET DREAM ! update ! 


I try to post this up earlier but the site wasnt up ! 


I got the body ready to clear as soon as my son wakes up ! So until then i did the set up ! Chassie ! And the guts ! 










Thought i would a little gold and colored spokes !









heres the set up ! 



























Heres the guts !



































a look at the chassie ! 



























Just an over veiw look ! 











Only thing left to do is clear and then i can put it all together !  IT WILL BE FINISHED TONIGHT ! LOL!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thats tight
nice baseball cap!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

well My son is awake and the body is being cleared ! I have to put 2 more coats on then I am off to bed ! I let it dry for about 8 to 12 hrs and then i will finish it up ! 


WHERES EVERYONE ELSE AT ?


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

:wave: sup MINI.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

fucken mini :biggrin: that shit came out clean..i knew u shouldnt have gotten lazy LOL!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 22 2006, 08:26 AM~6802956
> *well  My  son is awake  and  the  body  is  being  cleared !  I  have  to put  2  more  coats  on  then  I  am  off  to  bed !    I  let  it  dry  for  about  8 to 12 hrs  and  then i  will  finish  it  up !
> WHERES EVERYONE ELSE AT ?
> *


RIGHT HERE FOOLIO!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

iv been trying to fix the body today. that shit REALLY crazed. the plastic is all wrinkled so I sanded id down and layed down some primer already. While Im waiting for it to dry ive been laying down the carbon fiber on the hood and cutting open the side windows. I dont have my camera with me so no pics but maybe tonight.


----------



## 20k blazed (Sep 15, 2006)

school just ended, i got 9 days to do nothing but build and play Gears of War


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Believe it or not i have to move today! YAY 

So ill try to have progress soon, hopefully the new condo has internet


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i want to enter my lac i startedit on thurs day and i finished it today but i can post pics till tomarro but im in its a hopper


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Mini, where do you guys get those cd's and magazine decals you use? Also things like the baseball hat and i've seen people have guns n all that? Where do you find these items?


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

the mini magazines used to come in LRB like the tiny plates did.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 22 2006, 10:46 PM~6807331
> *Mini, where do you guys get those cd's and magazine decals you use? Also things like the baseball hat and i've seen people have guns n all that? Where do you find these items?
> *


The Cd cases and the magazine are from the LRB and LRM ! They was photo copied off the order from and of the Back issue order forums ! 

The cds them selvies are from a faberic shop ! I dont know how to spell Cqunice but thats what it is ! Its in all types of colors but i grab the rainbow chrome cause it gives off the best reflection ! 

I also down size raido faces and make my own tags ! Try it iut ! The little detail helps !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

FINISHED ! 


Nothing over the top ! Just a quick build ! Didnt worry to much about time i just kept working ! LOL! :biggrin: 


Chassie ! PLAIN JANE ! Just molded the arms !













and then heres just some random shots ! 











































under the hood ! 











in the trunk !










over the top 











ass end look 










right side 










front shot 










left side !











Hope you guys liked it ! I know you still got 4 days left to build I just had to get this quick build out of the way and relax till the frist ! 


Be ready for ME and M.C.B.A. in 07 ! The time of playing games is over ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 thats bad ass bro uffin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN, that looks great D!!


----------



## 20k blazed (Sep 15, 2006)

WOW!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

HOLY SHIT MINI!!!! THATS AWESOME


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Nice job mini!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice mini.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

Sup Cali!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

seal of approval :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 19 2006, 11:44 PM~6789244
> *Shit looks killer guys.  Twinn and mini nice job as always.
> 
> Walmart HOK clear SUCKS!!  Had it spider crack on me quite a few times.  I just stick with testor high gloss.  Works for me.
> *


Testors High Gloss is discountiued. You lucky if you find any.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 20 2006, 12:24 PM~6791575
> *Well fuck i got 12 inches of snow last night and its still dumping on us over hear. Plus im not that good of a builder so i guess im out.
> 
> good luck guys!
> *


*
SNOW WHATS THAT LOL*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: LOOKS GOOD MINI....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 23 2006, 09:40 AM~6809734
> *Testors High Gloss is discountiued. You lucky if you find any.
> *


:0 thats y i cant find it nomore :angry:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 23 2006, 12:40 PM~6809734
> *Testors High Gloss is discountiued. You lucky if you find any.
> *


Thats all these Wal-Marts carry is High gloss Testors.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FINAL GOT SOME PAINT ON IT!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Nice color choice! What color is that?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 23 2006, 06:32 PM~6811263
> *Nice color choice! What color is that?
> *


KANDY BLUE!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

From hok?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 23 2006, 06:34 PM~6811283
> *From hok?
> *


ANODIZED PAINT!........FROM DUPLI-COLOR


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 23 2006, 05:06 PM~6811154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats a bad ass color :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

heres my lac i started it thursday and i finished it yesterday not nothin to nice but here it is



































 
wat u think


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

o yea i no it looks a bit beat up and itz cuz my lil nephew was playin wit it wen i wasnt home and scratched da paint up and broke the head light lens i was pissed :angry:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 21 2006, 10:30 PM~6801680
> *O.K., SO I SET UP MY TABLE TO GET READY TO BARE METAL MY '60. GOT MY MICKIES GRENADES(ICE COLD) :biggrin: , MY CASSETTE PLAYER(BUMPING THE BLOODS AND THE CRIPS), MY RULER AND A NEW BLADE ON MY EXACTO KNIFE.
> 
> 
> ...


GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE ON "60 CENTS".DID THE BATTERIES AND ADDED SOME CLEAR TO BRING OUT THE SHINE :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: 
"60 CENTS"


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

thats fuckin nice bro!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

marinate that paint is from a duplicolor CAN??? good job bro, love the color


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

STARTED PUTTING THE ENGINE TOGETHER








ALSO PUT THE PUMPS IN THE TRUNK


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TE LA JALAS ROD IT LOOKS GOOD ECHALE GANAS


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 23 2006, 11:05 PM~6812842
> *TE LA JALAS ROD IT LOOKS GOOD  ECHALE GANAS
> *


:cheesy:
STARRTED ADDING THE WHEELS TO THE CHASSIS








AND GLUING THE INTERIOR PAN TOGETHER








PUMPS AND BATTERIES IN THE TRUNK


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

GONNA SLAM IT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

looking great bro---beto wanna see more of yours too!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 23 2006, 11:13 PM~6812870
> *LOOKIN GOOD
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: THANKS BETO


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

foiled and cleared


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

clean work twinn


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 23 2006, 11:45 PM~6813024
> *foiled and cleared
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: FUCKIN CLEAN TWINN


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 24 2006, 01:09 AM~6813525
> *:cheesy: FUCKIN CLEAN TWINN
> *


x2 looks real clean bro


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

where is this purple grape belair :dunno:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 23 2006, 10:15 PM~6812884
> *looking great bro---beto wanna see more of yours too!
> *


I WAS GOING TO SHOT CLEAR TONIGHT BUT ENDED UP HAVING THE CONTEST.. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

LIKIN THAT FLIP FLOP


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 NICE PAINT WORK BETO!!!! uffin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOTS OF PATTERENS ! That colors going to po p when you clear it !


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

damn beto, colors and patterns look sick

mini your build is sick bro, great penwork, trunk and engine look nice---and u finished like like 6 days left lmao


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

last coat of clear..and its a nice sunny christmas eve :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

"60 CENTS"IS OFFICIALLY FINISHED. WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK???








INTERIOR SHOT








TRUNK OPEN


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

TOP VIEW








FRONT VIEW


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

REAR SHOT








SIDE SHOT


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Damn Rod, looks good. Just 1 thing, it looks like the bottom doesn't line up with the body?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 24 2006, 01:03 PM~6815595
> *Damn Rod, looks good. Just 1 thing, it looks like the bottom doesn't line up with the body?
> *


  IT DOES NOW. HAD TO RIG IT A LIL. BUT MY CAMERA BATTERY DIED


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 24 2006, 10:03 PM~6815602
> * IT DOES NOW. HAD TO RIG IT A LIL. BUT MY CAMERA BATTERY DIED
> *


Nice, with the bottom lined up, I declare it flawless  :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 24 2006, 01:08 PM~6815645
> *Nice, with the bottom lined up, I declare it flawless    :cheesy:
> *


  I WISH. THERE ARE PLENTY OF FLAWS JUST VISIBLE TO ME. :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Ah well that's with every build I guess. But there's no doubt it looks damn good.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 23 2006, 09:06 PM~6811960
> *marinate that paint is from a duplicolor CAN???  good job bro, love the color
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak+Dec 23 2006, 10:40 AM~6809734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it all depends on the wally worlds that switched over to HOK. Mine hasn't. They still have testors in the model section and HOK in the auto. Best of both worlds I guess.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS TIGHT ROD!!!! I THINK ALL THE 60 & 59'S HAVE FITMENT PROBLEMS. MY 60 DIDN'T EXACTLY FIT 100% EITHER. ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU CUT THE DOORS OPEN!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 24 2006, 02:58 PM~6816324
> *LOOKS TIGHT ROD!!!!  I THINK ALL THE 60 & 59'S HAVE FITMENT PROBLEMS. MY 60 DIDN'T EXACTLY FIT 100% EITHER. ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU CUT THE DOORS OPEN!!!
> *


 :cheesy: thanks bro. let me know when the next model show is at Compton


----------



## 20k blazed (Sep 15, 2006)

updates tonight on the Purple Pony


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: 
























































LITTLE BIT LEFT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lookin good Twinn! Plus the back ground is growing up!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Im slaking. Im about to paint the top white on my 53, hopefully it comes out. i gotta wire up the motor and put it all together then its done!!


Time to finish

Good luck and marry x-mas everyone


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

love seein the updates-----twinn great build bro, you need a better camera to show off your work more!!! good work


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Dec 25 2006, 10:41 AM~6820607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it would be a god idea on the camara but i keep wasteing my money on model car shit lol and thanks


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 25 2006, 05:05 AM~6820279
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD WEY.....RED DISHES WOULD LOOK SWEEEEEEEEEEET!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

An update for me, I messed up the interior so i had to start all over again. Repainted it white and the paint wrinkled really bad :angry: I donno but this models not going well for me.

I started the engine by scratchbuilding a new distributor because the stock one was to small to drill holes for the spark plug wire. looks alright. ill post pictures of it finished tommarow.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

cool cant wait for the pics---


and twinn----good to hear u spend ur money on building instead of the camera, i woudlnt change that bro haha


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

i just need little details and thats it  
gonna try to get the photo etch set tommorow hopefully they have it in stock if not ill leavr it with no emblems


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Nice bro, That would have been a good one for the daily driver build off.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 26 2006, 12:21 AM~6825833
> *i just need little details and thats it
> gonna try to get the photo etch set tommorow hopefully they have it in stock if not ill leavr it with no emblems
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: THAT 57 LOOKS GOOD


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

that '57 looks bad ass,
can't wait to see all the cars
finished............ :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Tommrow is the last day on this! Who didnt finish ! 

Only time will tell ! LOL! 

I think i got t ime to finish 1 more ! LOL!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

LOL speedy ass


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MAN, NO TIME TO FINISH, BUT I GOT TO START PAINTING


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Well here it is. As done as its gonna be. This definitly has been the biggest pain in the ass build for me so far. I was able to save the body after it crazed but its definitly not perfect. This one will defintly get a rebuild someday.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

I LIKE THAT BRO CAME OUT BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I think it looks pretty damn good Doc! I was wondering if you was going to make the dead line. :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

LOOKS REAL GOD DR. DIGGING THE OPPOSITE HAND DRIVE


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks great!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD DRNITRUS!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You did alright on that after it did what it did ! Did you ever find out what caused the the reaction !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

all i needed to finish was the tail and headlights here it is 
camara sucks  
















































and here is where shes going to stay


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

that came out real clean bro :thumbsup: love tha paint uffin: lol she right on top of her sister :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I hope this time next year you have that collection doubled in size and full of pride ! 


You done some good shit this last few months coming back into the hobby ! Keep that shit up ! You know we got to get these projects handle also ! LOL! 

LIL and going to be able to handle M.C.B.A. in 2007 ! LOL!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 27 2006, 01:41 AM~6834107
> *I hope  this  time  next  year  you  have  that  collection  doubled in size  and  full  of  pride !
> You  done  some  good  shit  this  last  few  months  coming  back into the  hobby !  Keep  that  shit  up !  You  know  we  got  to  get  these  projects  handle  also !  LOL!
> 
> ...


:0 hno: shhhhhhhhhhhh 
thanks homies..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 27 2006, 02:42 AM~6834114
> *:0  hno: shhhhhhhhhhhh
> thanks homies..
> *



1 LUV ! And its worth sharing !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 27 2006, 02:32 AM~6834036
> *You  did  alright  on that  after  it  did  what  it  did !  Did  you  ever  find  out  what  caused  the  the  reaction !
> *


Thanks everyone

Mini-After thinking about it a little more I think it was too cold when I cleared it. It must have been like 40 something degrees but like a dumbass I sprayed anyway. I used the same paint and clear this time without any reactions.....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

well, guys, i failed!! i have the suspension done and the body primered, i didnt have the time i thought i would have this week!! string me up if you want, but i have all the kits lined up for all of the 2007 builds, here at lil!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

s10 times up :angry: wheres the damn pics


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 28 2006, 02:58 AM~6841918
> *s10 times up :angry: wheres the damn pics
> *



no shit he started this and I haven't seen shit. 









put the pancakes down and pick up your kit. :biggrin:


----------



## 20k blazed (Sep 15, 2006)

i failed as well, i had too much shit going on between the holidays and everything, the car is painted, the suspensions done, but i didnt finish the interior or the engine


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well Who finished this build off ?

i know i did ! he is mine !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

IF IT ENDED LAST NIGHT...I DIDN'T FINISH SICKER THAN HELL YESTERDAY, JUST NEED TO PUT MY WHEELS ON


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

I finished mine


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

mini, nitrus, king----nice work guys


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

you guys built some real clean cars in a week!!!! :thumbsup: damn i suck


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 28 2006, 03:06 PM~6846802
> *I finished mine
> 
> 
> ...


this looks saaawweeeeeeeeeeett


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 28 2006, 04:08 PM~6846831
> *this looks saaawweeeeeeeeeeett
> *


 :cheesy: THANKS BRO


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheesy: CLEAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I FINALLY FINISHED IT!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 i like ....i like alot :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

twinn and marinate good work too  

anyone else finish???


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

like the blue, and the rims look pretty clean too..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES...I NEED OUTSIDE PICS SOON!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

wheres the rest :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 28 2006, 07:53 PM~6848336
> *wheres the rest :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 28 2006, 07:48 PM~6848278
> *I FINALLY FINISHED IT!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS BADASS WEY


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Twinn, that is badd ass......


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Those look real good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Sorry guys i finished it a day late, Im in the prosses of moveing to a new house and lost my internet. Im a a coffe shop right now haha. 


Sorry guys i suck. I guess it came out ok, the stance isnt the way i wanted it and the interior looks crappy but owell


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

i like the blue caprice


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

what happened to the blue dually?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Dec 29 2006, 01:08 PM~6854268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice Impreza!!! I find it hard to believe you built that in a week let alone even enter'd this contest!!!!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

they all look nice as hell,
Great job everyone..


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 29 2006, 02:59 PM~6855754
> *Sorry guys i finished it a day late, Im in the prosses of moveing to a new house and lost my internet. Im a a coffe shop right now haha.
> Sorry guys i suck. I guess it came out ok, the stance isnt the way i wanted it and the interior looks crappy but owell
> *




dont put urself down like that bro, its not a prob----post some pics up


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 29 2006, 06:06 PM~6856302
> *nice Impreza!!! I find it hard to believe you built that in a week let alone even enter'd this contest!!!!*


x2


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Bump for people that don't know what a search function does!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

thanks project i couldnt find it when i searched!

Hears the finished bel air i started








and the bel air next to rosey red


----------

